

Using OpenStreetMap to map the Syria conflict: interview with deSyracuse - freyfogle
http://blog.opencagedata.com/post/98795801193/open-geo-interview-series-agathocle-desyracuse

======
bhousel
If this is something that you are interested in, and you have some free time,
the Humanitarian Openstreetmap Team (HOT) is always looking for volunteer
mappers. There were some mapping tasks related to the Syrian crisis, but I
believe now the current ebola outbreak is taking priority. Anyway, they are
always looking for help:

To map something now: [http://tasks.hotosm.org/](http://tasks.hotosm.org/)

More on HOT: [http://hot.openstreetmap.org/get-
involved](http://hot.openstreetmap.org/get-involved)

"HOT benefits from contributors with a wide range of interests and experience.
Almost anyone can make a tremendous contribution to our projects by
contributing mapping, but we're also very pleased to hear from developers,
documenters and ideas hackers that can engage with us and our work."

~~~
freyfogle
Great point, here's a good recent post with some pictures of OSM data
collection in Syria specifically [https://www.mapbox.com/blog/openstreetmap-
data-in-syria/](https://www.mapbox.com/blog/openstreetmap-data-in-syria/)

If you're in London there's a mapathon tonight
[https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/missing-maps-hot-september-
ma...](https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/missing-maps-hot-september-mapathon-
tickets-13271759189)

and many more upcoming events

------
vagrant34235
Along the same vein, Wikimapia[0] is a rich resource for finding information
on Syria and other topics. The site allows users to define shapes constructed
over places on the map, so people can mark buildings, villages, places of
note.

I've used it often for events regarding Syria, most recently for mapping
locations[1] hit by CENTCOM airstrikes against the Islamic State. The location
was relatively easy to find given the amount of info the CENTCOM video
published to YouTube provided.

I would suggest following deSyracuse[2] on Twitter if you are interested in
this type of stuff, you'll quickly come across more interesting peers. :)

[0] [http://wikimapia.org](http://wikimapia.org)

[1] [http://wikimapia.org/31543455/2014-09-27-F-15E-Strike-on-
Isl...](http://wikimapia.org/31543455/2014-09-27-F-15E-Strike-on-Islamic-
State-Compound-near-Kobani-Syria)

[2] [https://twitter.com/deSyracuse](https://twitter.com/deSyracuse)

